# Seekarten für Bootsangler,



## Tiffy (24. Juli 2002)

Moin zusammen,

bin ich heute beim Surf and Kaffee drüber gestolpert. Kann man wohl mal gebrauchen 

http://adrie.netland.nl/adrie/maps/ 

EDIT: 12.01.2004

Der obere Link schein nicht mehr zu fluppen.

Probiert mal diesen


----------



## Kunze (24. Juli 2002)

Hallo Tiffy! Echt stark. #6 Bitte morgen welche von Norge suchen.  #h


----------



## Ace (24. Juli 2002)

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
super
Spürnase Tiffy  :q


----------



## Albatros (24. Juli 2002)

Hi Tiffy#h

super, da ist ja sogar Emden mit drauf#6 Werde den Link mal mit in die Liste aufnehmen, man weiß ja nie  :z


----------



## Piwi (16. August 2002)

*Genialer Link*

Hi Tiffy!
Habe jetzt erst deine Seekarten-Links entdeckt (man gut!).
Gleich die wichtigsten downgeloaded und abgespeichert. Echt gute Sache! #6 :m 
Dank von Piwi.


----------



## Mefo (9. September 2002)

Hi Tiffy ,
habe schon lange nach Seekarten gesucht.:m 
Gruß Richard


----------



## Gator01 (10. September 2002)

Genauso stellte ich mir Unseren Seekartenpool vor.
( Bernd was machen meine Karten, wann kommen die zurück ? )
Gator01


----------



## mot67 (7. Oktober 2002)

*klasse!*

:mwirklich feiner link!! komplette ostsee ist gesaugt:q:q


----------



## fishfinder (23. Januar 2003)

Feine Seite Tiffy!!!
Danke :m


----------



## angeltreff (23. Januar 2003)

Kann mir einer sagen, wie es mit dem Copyright von Seekarten aussieht. Kann einem da die &quot;Bundesanstalt für irgendwas&quot; ans Bein pinkeln?


----------



## Fischbox (23. Januar 2003)

Astrein Tiffy#6 !! Stolper nur so weiter im Netz umher!!


----------



## siegerlaender (23. Januar 2003)

[GLOW=orange]Super Tiffy, genial!   [/GLOW]  #6#6#6


----------



## Quappenqualle (24. Januar 2003)

Vielen herzlichen Dank!! #h  Die Dinger kosten sonst richtig Geld. Apropos, wenn ihr eine nicht findet, schaut mal bei ebay nach, da gibts auch welche aus südlichen Gefilden und viele weitere...


----------



## jimduggen80 (12. Februar 2003)

#4                    Hallo Tiffy                    #4
Ist eine super Sache, sowas habe ich immer gesucht, denn die Seekartenstelle will mir für ne Karte zu viel Geld haben. Danke für die Addi.
Gruß Jim 
 #a                      #a                           #a


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Februar 2003)

Moin, moin Tiffy.

Dieser Link ist echt suuuuper. Vielen Dank. :m


----------



## felix181 (12. Februar 2003)

Ich will Eure Euphorie ja nicht trüben, aber ich habe nun schon von mehreren Seiten gehört, dass diese Karten angeblich total veraltet sind. Also vorsicht beim tatsächlichen Einsatz...


----------



## Garfield0815 (12. Februar 2003)

@Tiffi
Super!!!!
Tolle Seite. :m  :m  :m 
Gruß Garfield


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2003)

@ all,

schön das Ihr da was mit anfangen könnt.

@felix181,

da wir in den letzten 20 Jahren keine wirklich messbaren Kontinentalverschiebungen hatten, keine Vulkane ausgebrochen sind, Erdbeben gab es auch nicht großartig, Meteroiden sind ebenfalls nicht eingeschlagen und niemand ist hingegangen und hat riesige Löcher im Meeresboden gebaggert oder künstliches Land geschaffen, gehe ich mal davon aus das der küstennahe Bootsangler mit den Karten sehrwohl was anfangen kann. Es geht doch in erster Linie mal darum sich über die Tiefen im ausgewählten Revier zu erkundigen. Über neue Schutzzonen und Sperrgebiete muss sich eh jeder auf dem laufenden halten. Und zum Navigieren auf hoher See werden die Bootsfahrer wohl andere Karten zur Hand nehmen und/oder gleich einen Kartenplotter/DGPS mit neuesten Digikarten verwenden.

Falls Du anderer Meinung bist würde ich gern mal die Gründe dafür erfahren.


----------



## felix181 (12. Februar 2003)

> _Original von Tiffy _
> @felix181,
> 
> da wir in den letzten 20 Jahren keine wirklich messbaren Kontinentalverschiebungen hatten, keine Vulkane ausgebrochen sind, Erdbeben gab es auch nicht großartig, Meteroiden sind ebenfalls nicht eingeschlagen und niemand ist hingegangen und hat riesige Löcher im Meeresboden gebaggert oder künstliches Land geschaffen, gehe ich mal davon aus das der küstennahe Bootsangler mit den Karten sehrwohl was anfangen kann. Es geht doch in erster Linie mal darum sich über die Tiefen im ausgewählten Revier zu erkundigen. Über neue Schutzzonen und Sperrgebiete muss sich eh jeder auf dem laufenden halten. Und zum Navigieren auf hoher See werden die Bootsfahrer wohl andere Karten zur Hand nehmen und/oder gleich einen Kartenplotter/DGPS mit neuesten Digikarten verwenden.
> ...


Ich persönlich angle in solch kalten Gegenden sowieso nicht  :q  und wollte ja auch nicht die Karten schlecht machen. Ich dachte nur, dass es auch von Interesse ist, wenn schon &quot;Karten für Bootsangler&quot; von Dir bekanntgegeben werden, zu wissen, wenn diese nicht 100% aktuell sind. Ich hab ja keine Ahnung, wie weit die Forumsuser mit den Booten herumfahren. Natürlich ist es ziemlich egal, wenn man nie weiter auf dem Meer ist als man Sichtweite zur Küste hat. Ich persönlich angle immer zwischen 15 und 30 Sm von der Küste entfernt und da bin ich schon froh, wenn die Karten aktuell sind. Auf diesen Karten ist jedenfalls nicht zu ersehen, von wann sie stammen und wann sie aktualisiert wurden. Ich wollte nicht mehr und nicht weniger sagen, als dass man das, wenn man mit dem Boot weiter draussen angelt, wissen sollte. War nur als Warnung zu verstehen!


----------



## Tiffy (12. Februar 2003)

Schon richtig felix. Ich möchte diesen Link ja auch gar nicht verteidigen. Nur wenns was gravierendes gewesen wäre dann fände ich das schon Interessant. Außerdem bin ich da wie selbstverständlich von ausgegangen das gestandene Seeleute die weit draußen auf dem offenen Meer fischen sowieso eigenes Kartenmaterial besitzen.  Alle anderen bleiben eh in Küstennähe. Und wer sich als Anfänger so weit raus wagt dem ist eh nicht zu helfen...

Ist ganz gut das da mal drüber geschrieben wurde :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Für einen Berufsschiffer sind die Karten ganz bestimmt zu alt. Aber für einen Hobbyangler wie wir sind die voll iO und ausreichend.


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2003)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich die KArten sonst noch irgendwo downloaden kann?
Die Seite gibt nichts mehr her.

Ich würde mich auch über eine mail mit entsprechendem Inhalt freuen :z


----------



## Geier0815 (5. April 2003)

Wie der Typ schreibt, kannst Du ihm 'ne Mail mit Deinen Wünschen schicken und bekommst es von ihm zugesandt. Es gilt mal wieder: Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Palerado (7. April 2003)

Oh man.

Ich Idiot.
Ein kleiner Nachsatz zu Dir: Zuendelesen bildet noch viel mehr.
Danke. :m


----------



## Palerado (8. April 2003)

Ich bin vollauf begeistert.
Toller Service.

Ich habe die mail gestern Abend geschrieben und eben habe ich die Karten schon erhalten.
Wirklich super :m :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. April 2003)

@ angeltreff

klar könnte.....
da dieser Link aber nicht von Dir ist, kann Dir keiner etwas....
Es sei denn, dass das Anschauen schon bestraft wird.
Ich hatte überlegt, meine eingescannten Karten auf meiner HP zu veröffentlichen, aber das habe ich dann gelassen.....steht ganz klein etwas wichtiges auf den Karten (übrigens rechtmässig erworben :q  )
C BUNDESAMT FÜR SEESCHIFFAHRT UND HYDROGRAPHIE 
Unerlaubte Vervielfältigung und Verbreitung untersagt.
Alle Rechte vorbehalten 
Soviel dazu.....


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2003)

@ Dorschdiggler

Danke. Hat sich aber leider dadurch erledigt, das auf der Seite inzwischen fast alle Links weg sind. Eventuell hat der Betreiber (Holländer) ja genau solchen Ärger bekommen.  ;+


----------



## Palerado (9. April 2003)

Das glaube ich nicht. 
Wenn das so wäre, dann würde er sie wohl nicht per mail versenden :g


----------



## AngelChris (30. September 2003)

also ich hbae grad nochmal nachguguckt nud ich finde da sher viele seekarten


----------



## dorschjoe (12. Oktober 2003)

Suche SEEKARTE für Dahme,kann mir da einer von euch helfen?


----------



## AndreasG (12. Oktober 2003)

@ dorschjoe

PM ist raus....


----------



## sandro (15. Oktober 2003)

schau an! hast auch welche von norge gefunden


----------



## Dorschfliege (16. November 2003)

Hey Tiffy,

es zahlt sich doch immer wieder aus, im AB ein bißchen zu stöbern.Tausend Dank für Dein Hinweis,es ist mit Abstand
die beste Seite die ich seit lange aufgerufen habe.Weiter so
vielleicht findest Du auch noch etwas über Norge.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Februar 2004)

Volltreffer Tiffy, ein Lotto sechser für alle, eine echt ein wertvolle super Info
Informationen bewegen die Welt und werden Sie verändern..
aber auch Guß an van der Heijden... ein echter Freibeuter..
G.ST.


----------



## Cyberfish (12. März 2004)

Moin,
Dieses Thema ist ja nun schon etwas älter..

Mich interessieren aber heute so Seekarten vom südlichen DK und nördlichen Schleswig-Holstein-Ostsee.
Aber mich hier durch 4711 Postings und 99000 Links zu klicken, ist mir echt zuviel!

@All und @Mods
Kann man das nicht nach bestimmten Gebieten unterteilen?
Z.B. Nordsee, DK-Süd Ostsee, Klein-Machnow, Ägypten, usw....
Cyb


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. März 2004)

Moin Cyberfish!
Da auf allen amtlichen Seekarten ein Copyright liegt wird man da keine Datenbank wie du sie gerne hättest erstellen lönnen. Damit begäbe man sich auf kriminelles Teraint.
Im übrigen sind in dem Link von Tiffy eh nur noch 5 Karten oder so zu sehen. Damit kann man ja doch nichts anfangen.
Alle Seekartentauschereien sollte man per E-Mail abhandeln und nicht hier öffentlich. Das ist für alle am besten.


----------



## mb243 (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Das ist ja echt klasse!
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man auch eine Seekarte von der Eckernförder Bucht bekommen kann!???!!

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß
MB243:z


----------



## Keagnes Fan (28. April 2004)

*AW: Seekarten für Bootsangler,*

Na wenn das nichts iss,
suche da schon lange hinterher.
wenn der kaffee mal ausgeht meldung schicken ;-)

danke keagnes fan


----------



## AKor74 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Seekarten für Bootsangler,*

der Link http://j.neostrada.pl/mapy/ funzt

Viel Petri AKor74 und immer schön ´ne Weste auf´m Boot tragen !


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarten für Bootsangler,*

moin
hab mich mal eingelinkt,sitz immer noch mit hochrotem kopf hier und habe ein ganz schlechtes gewissen.Hab mir die karten nicht eingeprägt und gemerkt sowieso nicht.Auch nicht gespeichert.Auch nicht die von der Ostsee und die Detailkarten.
NEIN!!!! Sowas mache ich nicht.Das ist doch verboten.
Der Link ist echtes Geld wert.
Aber als ehrlicher Angler geht man sowieso nicht auf solche Websites.
Verstanden. 
Danke.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## AKor74 (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarten für Bootsangler,*

eben drum, ich habe auch nur den Weg des ersten Links zurückverfolgt und bin somit auf die aktuelle Site gestossen. Dann habe ich nur den neuen und aktuellen Link vermerkt und bin sofort von der Site verschwunden. 


#4


----------



## wildbootsman (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Seekarten für Bootsangler,*

Also, geht nach ebay und ersteigert euch die MapTech Seekarten für die Ostsee. Für wenig Geld gibt es dann super Karten uf dem PC und die kann man komfortabel ausdrucken und laminieren.

Wildi


----------

